# Antique Pull Box



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Old stuff:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Built to last.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> Built to last.


Amen, and how!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Old Mold:


----------



## brodgers (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks like the cover is being held closed by a cable tie...



MechanicalDVR said:


> Old stuff:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brodgers said:


> Looks like the cover is being held closed by a cable tie...


I believe you're right. The cover screws were brass and probably stolen.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

So cool! Things now days are built to break.... Oh well.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Old Mold:


The recept is something I never saw before. Thanks,


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> The recept is something I never saw before. Thanks,


Welcome, I have seen a couple different styles of these in old NYC walk ups, just not his exact style. I have removed a few that had very nice decals on the back "Western Electric" that I should have saved or taken pics of at the time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw this today, not super rare or special but still nice and special for me!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Worked on many of them*



MechanicalDVR said:


>


When I worked at the old navy base we had lots of panels like this 480v ones too. Spider webs did not conduct electricity I guess because they alway had webs across buss. Never one with a wooden door


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Just a touch of asbestos for the fire proofing


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

From one of the Winnipeg River Generator Stations


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> Just a touch of asbestos for the fire proofing


All but the porcelain blocks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lamp extension cord??


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh nifty!


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice old job


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting old fixture


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

Shared these other places before but i felt it was most appropriate here


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

OSSElectric said:


> Shared these other places before but i felt it was most appropriate here


Pretty neat stuff back then.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like it came from the dungeon on the Munsters


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Where's the end button? How do I install Instagram?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Apart from some surface rust 
that pull box looks in pretty good shape for it's age.
would clean up nicely.
must be in a good working enviroment.


----------

